
Ask HN: What are some good books/movies related to AI? - bonellia
I am a CS student who is growing more and more interest in AI and Neuroscience. I often get burned-out from reading articles that challenges my current technical knowledge. I know this will get better as I will dive into more academic progress with time, but I would like to have some fictional, &quot;artistic&quot; AI related goods to consume on my spare time.<p>To keep unnecessary personal details aside, what books&#x2F;movies (actually podcasts too) HN suggests to fuel our enthusiasm?<p>(My sincerest apologies if this post doesn&#x27;t meet the average standards of the platform or some brief search would yield results I am seeking, I am fairly new here.)
======
EFruit
I'm nominating Person of Interest. It was a very interesting series, and I
strongly recommend it.

